# Bikes and Murals--Street Art



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2017)

Lets see your bicycle and street art together!  This is today in Santa Fe, NM; my J.C. Higgins badged 1947 Huffman farmers market bike.

The girl in the photo is not real...she is part of the mural.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2017)

Jennifer with her vintage early 80's Malvern Star.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 5, 2017)

Marty, the Aerocycle with Mark Twain is fantastic!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sam (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## robertc (Mar 5, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Lets see your bicycle and street art together!  This is today in Santa Fe, NM; my J.C. Higgins badged 1947 Huffman farmers market bike.
> 
> The girl in the photo is not real...she is part of the mural.
> 
> View attachment 431125



That is one of the most realistic mannequins I've ever seen?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 5, 2017)

robertc said:


> That is one of the most realistic mannequins I've ever seen?




She is just painted on the wall, not a mannequin.


----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBicycles (Mar 5, 2017)

here are mine


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 5, 2017)

One of my favorite murals,in the Mission District of San Francisco


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

The Mary


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2017)

I thought about posting this one with the HMS Queen Mary, but I wasn't sure if it classified as street art.
I guess that's all she is these days, so what the heck.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bike Art


----------



## robertc (Mar 6, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> She is just painted on the wall, not a mannequin.



That makes it even more impressive.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 6, 2017)

Let's try this one again...



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2017)

My Rochester and Marianne in Paris last July.....


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone on Instagram?
Check out @taracatwilkins, she regularly shows her fixie against Toronto graffiti.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2017)

So George R. R. Martin, the author of Game of Thrones lives in Santa Fe, New Mexico.  Whenever I ride my crusty black 39' Firestone Flying Ace built by Huffman I think about the Night's Watch who guard the wall.  If they rode bicycles instead of horses this is the bike the black "Crows" of the Nights Watch would be riding....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 19, 2017)

@New Mexico Brant
Thanks for starting this thread.  One of my fav things is to ride around and find street art

I've posted this one before...

At The Gem Theater in Garden Grove 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 19, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. One of my fav things is to ride around and find street art




Thank you for your kind words Eddie; it is one of my favorite things to do as well.  The quest for street and civic art takes me to places around town I otherwise may not visit.

I would "double-like" the above piece you just posted if I could.  Mark's surfing action photo and Ford Mike's "Jump On" images rock too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 19, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 432278
> 
> 
> New Mexico Brant said:
> ...




Bad ass! This is a rad thread @New Mexico Brant


----------



## 68sd (Mar 20, 2017)

my 46 Rollfast


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2017)

Denver Art Museum


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sweet thread!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been riding by this mural for years, and I always wanted to stop and get a picture with an appropriate bike.
Well, today that finally happened.
1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke with Wisteria in bloom.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 28, 2017)

Worthy of a poster


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2017)

I've probably ridden by this bronze pearl diver statue a hundred times, and I had never noticed it.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure If this counts
But it's been here a month ---ugh 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Floyd (May 7, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (May 12, 2017)

Cherry Creek bike path Denver


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 13, 2017)

On a girls Iver Johnson 
So in honor of Mother's Day 

Pre school mural 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> here are mine
> 
> View attachment 431943
> 
> ...



Who are the two guys in your second pic? I'm guessing A.E. Poe and ?
Great pic by the way!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 13, 2017)

That's Bo Diddley to the right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks @eddie_bravo.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2017)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks @eddie_bravo.




Actually @cyclingday is correct it's John Lee Hooker

-my bad-  
Both great musicians 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBicycles (May 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Who are the two guys in your second pic? I'm guessing A.E. Poe and ?
> Great pic by the way!



A.E. Poe and Booker T Washington if I remember correct the mural is at the NorthEastern campus in Boston


----------



## Drwizzletooth (May 14, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (May 14, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 466037 View attachment 466036
> Cherry Creek bike path Denver



Totally glad you asked for the basket too


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2017)

Nice bronze statue of the Duke in downtown Huntington Beach



That is my 1936 Electric parked next to it


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 20, 2017)

Parking lot of Cariolina's Italian restaurant 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

Street art, early man cave?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

mike j said:


> Street art, early man cave?
> 
> View attachment 469428



and the bike is really a perfect match - ooga


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (May 25, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 432278 View attachment 432277



Flagstaff!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 25, 2017)

I love this thread!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 27, 2017)

New mural at the CCA (Center for Contemporary Art), Santa Fe, NM


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 27, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 476416
> View attachment 476419




You should post that in this thread! Cool shot!!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bikes-and-bronze.111813/#post-740114


----------



## JimK (Jul 26, 2017)

I wanted to bring this thread back around. I enjoy seeing the bikes with the street art. There has to be more to see.

JimK


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 29, 2017)

Not quite street art, steel and iron sculptures by artist Tom Joyce; at his new exhibit in Santa Fe, New Mexico.  Most of the pieces on display weigh several thousand pounds!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 30, 2017)

Some good ones Frank!  Is Golden Girl Cola still made?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Somewhere in the City of London......


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 30, 2017)

@iswingping and I cruising today


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 27, 2017)

Belmont NH


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Some good ones Frank!  Is Golden Girl Cola still made?



Hi Brant, sorry I didn't see this one. Sundrop, a regional soft drink here in the South, was marketed in the early days as Golden Girl soda. If you're ever in town (NC), we'll go for a bike ride around Mooresville and I'll show you around. Plenty of cool advertising murals and local history to be seen.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Hi Brant, sorry I didn't see this one. Sundrop, a regional soft drink here in the South, was marketed in the early days as Golden Girl soda. If you're ever in town (NC), we'll go for a bike ride around Mooresville and I'll show you around. Plenty of cool advertising murals and local history to be seen.
> 
> View attachment 666940



That's one cool wall!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2017)

Tin Tin in Paris!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Tin Tin in Paris!View attachment 673918
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Incroyable!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 10, 2017)

Not much for murals in these parts


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

.









Blue Phantom


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Sep 15, 2017)

Giant crow


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2017)

I rode my bike all over the U.S.A.


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

I really like this thread.Great contributions !!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 18, 2017)

.1946 Schwinn ride  ... there were 2 of us. ...lol.....


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Near Andratx, Mallorca.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Loving  Hippie Mike in this shot, you guys always seem to really enjoy your rides!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2017)

I guess this is an example of the bicycle as the art...  In Sedona, Arizona.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 4, 2017)

A few pictures of the kids old school before they tear it down to build a bigger one.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 688997




This one rocks!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2017)

A bicycle installation art piece in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This one rocks!




Yeah!
Tried to get the whole thing in frame, but then the bike was tiny


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2017)

Riding around Santa Fe today after breakfast...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2017)

This was taken a few years back in Olympia Washington ...1940 Roadmaster ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2018)

UPS STRIKES AGAIN!


New Mexico Brant said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 681412


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2018)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Just south of the river, London. Snapped it whilst being driven last week.......


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2018)

1938 Schwinn, Sports Tourist Paramount.
Mural by, Shepard Fairey


----------



## GTV (Jun 11, 2018)

Fremont Troll


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2018)

Huntington Beach boardwalk. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## sccruiser (Jul 16, 2018)

Mission district San Francisco.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 16, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 631292
> 
> View attachment 631293
> 
> View attachment 631294



Nice Winnie the Poo bear. Named after my home town of Winnipeg, Canada.
Winnipeg
Black bear
Winnipeg, or Winnie, was the name given to a female black bear that lived at London Zoo from 1915 until her death in 1934. Rescued by cavalry veterinarian Harry Colebourn, Winnie is best-remembered for inspiring A. A.Wikipedia

Born: 1915, Ontario
Died: May 12, 1934, London Zoo, London, United Kingdom
Species: Ursus americanus
Named after: The city of Winnipeg
Owner: Harry Colebourn
Known for: Inspiration for Winnie-the-Pooh
October 14, 2018, is Winnie-the-Pooh’s 92nd anniversary, but did you know there’s a Canadian connection to the honey-loving character brought to life by A. A. Milne? Winnie-the-Pooh was based on a real-life bear who lived in the London Zoo, and he got there thanks to a Canadian soldier and veterinarian named Harry Colebourn.
*When Harry met Winnie*

It all started in White River, Ontario. Harry was at a train station where he bought a little bear cub for $20, which would be about $429 in today’s dollars. He named the cub “Winnipeg Bear” after the town he grew up in — that’s where the name “Winnie” comes from, it’s actually a nickname! Since Harry was on his way to Quebec, to join fellow soldiers heading overseas for World War I, the bear went with him. When Harry and his troop left for England, Winnie was right there with him on the ship.



_Winnie the bear with Harry Colebourn. (Lindsay Mattick via AP/Canadian Press)_
*Winnie takes a trip*

In England, Winnie became the mascot for Harry’s troop, which was called the 2nd Canadian Infantry Brigade. Winnie was a popular member of the team, and the brigade played with her whenever they had downtime. (That’s right, Winnie was a “her”!) When the 2nd Canadian Infantry Brigade received word they were going to France, it came with the order that Harry could not bring Winnie. But the silver lining was that Winnie would be loaned to the London Zoo — a move that would later become permanent once Harry realized how loved she was by all the zoo-goers.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 21, 2018)

St. Mary's St., San Antonio


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fattyre (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2018)

"Inconnu" with "Perceval" in Bronze by Sarah Lucas, City of London......


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2018)

1942 Schwinn built, Goodrich BA97-2 Defense model.
With Octopus mosaic. Pacific Beach, Ca.
2018


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## sccruiser (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2018)

Here I snuck the Rocket into a Modern Art Gallery.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

1919 Mead Arch Frame Ranger. Downtown Denver on the Bluz Cruz.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Pretty cool stuff here!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2019)

Out with the 39 Hawthorne Zep on its' inaugural ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 8, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 431361



1of My FAVORITE FAVORITES Uuuufffff bike......
[QUOTE="cyclingday, post: 695937, member:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is a killer mural in Tucson, Arizona!


----------



## Kstone (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

7am today


----------



## Miq (Apr 22, 2019)

Lego Discovery Center - Phoenix, AZ. —————————————————- 1941 New World


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 22, 2019)

Havre de Grace md has some great murals. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> Havre de Grace md has some great murals.




Thanks for posting, I grew up very near Havre de Grace, Maryland.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 23, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks for posting, I grew up very near Havre de Grace, Maryland.




There are a few of these murals
Around town. Hdg is getting fancy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just a part of a long mural.


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 25, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 986075
> 
> View attachment 986076



That's different! What's the story behind that wall of sprockets @mrg?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 25, 2019)

1937


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> That's different! What's the story behind that wall of sprockets @mrg?



Took that on last years MT. Tam/Fairfax ride, maybe locals
*Autocycleplane* or* RUDY CONTRATTI can tell us more about the SprokWall?*


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks @mrg!
@Autocycleplane has already sent me a link to what looks like a great museum.
I'm sure it's well known over there.
I hope no-one minds me sharing the link:
https://mmbhof.org/
Check it out if you've never heard of it.
Thanks again guys.
Darren.


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2019)

Not really a mural I guess. One of the creations found on the "Graffitti Highway" in Centralia PA


----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2019)

Mural on the side of Rage Cycle Shop in Scottsdale, AZ facing the canal.




1941 New World


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2019)

Spotted these riding around Orange today


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 8, 2019)

Eddie Bravo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 9, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1012061
> 
> View attachment 1012062




Hey Mark 

You were down in GG!

Love that mural 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 9, 2019)

Another mosaic bench in GG ,Cali 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 10, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> Another mosaic bench in GG ,Cali
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think your image loaded Eddie.  Please try again.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

MOONEYES!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 10, 2019)

Let’s try again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 11, 2019)

Here is one with the bicycle as the art.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2019)

Today at the original location where the Apollo & Shuttle were built, now re-developed


----------



## Miq (Jun 13, 2019)

That dog gets around!


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2019)

He goes about anywhere!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 15, 2019)

Shoulda picked up the cup.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm guessing she died of a broken heart.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

I don’t ride anything good (collectible) in some areas like this part of East LA but a lot to see!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2019)

mrg said:


> He goes about anywhere!View attachment 1015278



And who couldn't love Rambo.
His deadpan expression always makes me smile!
Just off the Cowley Road, Oxford (affectionately known as the "Peoples Republic of East Oxford").....


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2019)

Well a moving Murals, food truck


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 39zep (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 1, 2019)

My Go


New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1024088
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





My God, man!! That bike is incredible!


How many of my bikes would you like in exchange?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 1, 2019)

robertc said:


> That is one of the most realistic mannequins I've ever seen?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



This old man had us going for a while. Crystal Bridges Museum of Art, Bentonville, AR. He's contemplating going outside and riding his bike in the heat or just sitting for a while longer.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2019)

Here are a few more from Palm Springs, CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 7, 2019)

Cool pictures of the Fitchburg, Iver Johnson mural.  Maybe one of our brothers could post some better images on this thread please.

http://photos.sentinelandenterprise...ver-johnson-mural-in-fitchburg-is-finished/#2


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 9, 2019)

Alameda Creek Trail, Fremont, CA...


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

....


----------



## hm. (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like you're at the Chandler Guadalupe border @Miq ................................:eek:


----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2019)

@GTs58 A bunch of those above were from the Tempe Canal at the Tempe/Mesa boarder near Broadway.  It does remind me of the Chandler/Guadalupe boarder wasteland I roll through on the Western canal too.  The canals are the great equalizer.  They push through every city, every zoning type, and every social demographic.  Just keep riding...

This one is from closer to home in Gilbert:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 13, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms That’s hysterical!  I love the Delta Fish light.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 13, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1077932



Pig Whee Herman


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 14, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Mr. Monkeyarms That’s hysterical!  I love the Delta Fish light.





Rivnut said:


> Pig Whee Herman




Hahaha! The sign was spotted on a restaurant in Denver while riding with the Old Bikes Club. Had to stop for a pic!


----------



## Miq (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)

Big mural ride in downtown Phoenix today.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> Big mural ride in downtown Phoenix today.



You got some great ones!  Thank you for contributing to this thread!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1093796




Is that a Rembrandt or what?


----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2019)

I give the sky and mountain shading credit.    We don't judge here, we just display what we see.


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2019)

This was last weekend, at the downtown Square in Denton TX.


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2019)

I guess this is street art!, and a neat statue also


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like art to me!


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2019)

Apollo art


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## dogdart (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 21, 2019)

San Diego - CA


----------



## hotrod (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 13, 2020)

.


----------



## mrg (Jan 13, 2020)

Don’t know why but this door is painted on?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 26, 2020)

A few from this weekend in Oceanside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## dogdart (Feb 2, 2020)

Little night ride


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Miq (Feb 7, 2020)

Another big street art ride in downtown Phoenix.


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Tony M (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2020)

Another mural in Santa Fe:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 3, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1186638



Killer!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2020)

From my morning ride today:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2020)

Riding the Old Santa Fe Trail on my Compax today:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2020)

More from the ride today:


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (May 21, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 31, 2020)

Crab Nation


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 6, 2020)

Bicycle Heaven Swap!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jun 6, 2020)

This is a New mural in KC, featuring my friend James and his Nirve Switchblade I sold him. He is a fixture here in Mid-Town and can be seen riding all over town.


----------



## Pookie42 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2020)

OG white 80 Cruiser in


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2020)

Some tags in CT:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2020)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1210880



Isn't there a bicycle themed bar in Gilbert?  Fans built into the wheels, etc?


----------



## Miq (Jun 24, 2020)

@New Mexico Brant you nailed it.  That mural is on a wall outside of that bar (OHSO) in Gilbert.  The artist snuck a saddle and bike wheel in the I and L.  Inside it's even more bike ridiculous.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (Jun 26, 2020)

There are several beautiful murals in the town of Bucyrus Ohio. I came across them while riding a highwheel bike through Ohio. Sorry I don’t have the computer skills to post pictures that are not my own. Maybe someone else can post them, they truly are beautiful. Tim


----------



## Miq (Jun 28, 2020)

You are the gem that God turned into a woman (for the sake of my life). - Javier Solis


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 1, 2020)

My 1983 Cunningham Indian in Fairfax California.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2020)

..


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Pookie42 (Jul 18, 2020)

Painted in the outside of a local gallery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2020)

Good looking Chrome Master Chad! Thanks for bringing to the last Bluz Cruz for us to admire!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 1, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1237204
> 
> View attachment 1237205
> 
> View attachment 1237206



Looks amazing Chad!


----------



## Miq (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2020)

35 CWC WF


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 17, 2020)

Heartbreaker


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2020)

35/6 WF Klunker close to where it all started Mt Tam


----------



## Miq (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2020)

I am liking the Kleins Rich; I don't ride mine nearly enough.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 10, 2020)

Brant, Its nice to ride a bike that's 20 pounds instead of 50 pounds once in awhile. Get your Klein out there.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2020)

Sam Nellicks... see bikes in picture?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 12, 2020)

Burlington Art Hop


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 12, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Sam Nellicks... see bikes in picture?
> View attachment 1264759



The mural used in the commercial for Ozempic.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 12, 2020)

Couple of random pics from past rides...Houston has alot of street art.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 23, 2020)

Me and my lovely son. 

Take both for (1),

(Pequeña vuelta) L.N.

Love it... 

Hope you and yours are doing great & stay.

safe with family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2020)

I stopped by my local bike shop today, and they had painted this mural on the side of their building.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2020)

Mini Corona-cation to ABQ with Jennifer.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 4, 2020)

My Kokopelli


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 4, 2020)

Ha! Just for grins, me on my STP




& Rocky Mountain Equipe


----------



## bleedingfingers (Oct 5, 2020)

Rat Rod Bikes build off bike  30s Zenith murals on the back ally side of a local pizza place .
Buddy of mine used it on his album cover it looks like he is sitting on the back bumper of that Buick


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2020)

A lot of murals around  old town Orange and a few miles on the Wasp!


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 28, 2020)

Havre de grace Md. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2020)

Balcwyn MS. Yard art bike


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2020)

Well, while I was out and about on the "partscycle", I found two more new to me murals. I'm sure there are more to discover.


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2020)

80 Cruiser hanging in ELA


----------



## mike j (Nov 13, 2020)

Over in Naxos, Greece.


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Anacortes, Wa.


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Anacortes, Wa.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, I found more new murals here in Walla Walla. Gotta keep looking cuz I'm sure there are more somewhere. Took Miss Columbia out on the search.


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2020)

One more from yesterday's ride through town. This is near the Odd Fellows Hall


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2020)

More Orange murals


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 21, 2020)

34 *Shelby Moto,,ole bike ,,but a New Mural,, here in Fairfax ,and up around the bend ,ole Mural ,,ole bike
















*


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

New mural, same old bike....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2020)

I’ve always had a secret fascination with window decorating.
A type of public street art I suppose.


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2020)

Found a new mural with an old bike. Still on the hunt, but the weather is getting crisp.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 27, 2020)

Very well done...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2021)

41 DX around town.


----------



## tryder (Jan 16, 2021)

Mt. Tam


----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2021)

I don’t know what this is behind my 41 Henderson at Rancho Los Amigos Hospital


----------



## ian (Jan 17, 2021)

mrg said:


> I don’t know what the is behind my 42 Henderson at Rancho Los Amigos Hospital View attachment 1340713
> View attachment 1340714



A pretzel tree?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 26, 2021)

Here’s my 36 girls Colson TRM convertible in front of two murals at Charlotte’s Mac’s Speed Shop


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 26, 2021)

Along the Little Miami in Loveland, OH


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

'61 Skyrider at IOOF park,downtown Walla Walla.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 27, 2021)

_m_


Felixnegron said:


> View attachment 1272043
> 
> Me and my lovely son.
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2021)

On my morning ride, I came across this mural.  The bike is my mid 60s mostly Flightliner. It's a great day for a two wheel 
sojourn. 54 degrees today,  after snow a few days ago. PNW weather for sure!


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2021)

A couple of murals around the Space center, I guess some of the pictures have to do with them turned some of the huge buildings ( really hugh buildings!!, like bigger than a football field, one had a lake in it to test Apollo capsule splash downs ) in to a movie studio for 5 yrs or so before knocking down everything and starting over.


----------



## ian (Feb 8, 2021)

'51 JC Higgins at the Ice Cream shop. Not a lot of action there this time of year. Spring is a-coming!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 14, 2021)

RJWess said:


> View attachment 1357907



Fabulous!


----------



## Miq (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2021)

A stunning example of street art, from some of the local talent.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 28, 2021)

Robert Johnson


----------



## dasberger (Mar 30, 2021)

The '41 Excelsior and "Purple Rain"  by Addison Karl and Jarus 2016...  Art on the Atlanta Beltline


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2021)

A bicycle with art for a front "wheel".
Outside the medieval town hall in Watlington, Oxfordshire, England......


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 24, 2021)

Love.!!!CLEVELAND OH.






Great City & Beautiful Place...

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Be Happy.!!!..


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2021)

Fresh painting in Bolsa Chica.





There's usually better "Scenery" all around us here at the Beach....


----------



## ian (May 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Fresh painting in Bolsa Chica.
> View attachment 1410068
> 
> There's usually better "Scenery" all around us here at the Beach....



Aloha from Walla Walla


----------



## SoBayRon (May 12, 2021)

Page park - Redondo Beach


----------



## Miq (May 23, 2021)

Grand Canal ride artwork, Phoenix, AZ. 

Train art












Canal street art






Native designed giant pots.






Tempe Town Lake


----------



## dnc1 (May 24, 2021)

Miq said:


> Grand Canal ride artwork, Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> Train art
> View attachment 1417439
> ...



The tree sculptures are wonderful!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 25, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2021)

Yesterday on my first ride in my new hometown.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 4, 2021)

From a local Elementary school, that is actually open!


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2021)

24 in Rat around the OC.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2021)

Bridge art.


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2021)

Backside of a local brewery near downtown.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2021)

Pier 39.


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

'35 Colson by a stylized wave.


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

Buoy brewery backwall.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 17, 2021)

I dig the period bike mural, Ian. Nice pic and enjoying the new scenery as I am sure you are, too!


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> I dig the period bike mural, Ian. Nice pic and enjoying the new scenery as I am sure you are, too!



Yeppers, when I spied that I had to get a pic. Almost the same bike too, except the tires are black . Except mine is a motobike and that's a diamond frame......


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2021)

Sunset Beach residence.🥰


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hm. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 28, 2021)

Captain Kidd’s, Redondo Beach.


----------



## Miq (Jul 4, 2021)

Ceramic Mural - S Scottsdale AZ.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 6, 2021)

Spied this on my ride today.  Mural by Armando Monoletti a local Graffiti artist.  City of Atlanta has embraced street art and large format murals and has basically given up on fighting graffitti (among other things).  Some of these are sanctioned and some just pop up only to be painted over by another artist.

MMMM... Doughnuts. Oh yeah and the '38


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 8, 2021)

Redondo Beach Pier sea creatures.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2021)

Local skate park


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2021)

I guess once a Viking!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 16, 2021)

Such a cool mural. I like the witch and the big wheel trike.😎
Downtown Old Torrance, Ca


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 21, 2021)

The Lighthouse, Hermosa Beach Pier, Ca. A pretty well-known jazz club that has been around for years.


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 25, 2021)

shining sea bikeway under bridge art dragon seems to be chalk.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2021)

Bridge art.


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2021)

Mahowald Silver King & Murals at the Space Center. after NASA pulled out they used the big buildings & property as a movie studio ( 5 yrs ) filming alot of the stuff on the murals like Spiderman.


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

Found another mural riding back from the farmers market today. The food aromas were outstanding and the weather was perfect.


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 22, 2021)

ART


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 1, 2021)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2021)

41 Henderson at the old space center.


----------



## JRE (Sep 2, 2021)

Today's ride


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 2, 2021)

Fresh paint


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

Bike life


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 7, 2021)

Rat Rod Bikes build off entry 
1950 Massy Harris Sunshine


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 7, 2021)

This ones kind of cool too


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2021)

Manton & Smith Western Tire Silver Shield Golden Zephyr ( man that’s a long name!) around town


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 12, 2021)

Great circle city ride today in Orange, CA


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 12, 2021)

Sunday fun day


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2021)

Shelby getting wet with the Dolphins.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2021)

Pretty cool how some skaters just cemented over some wood, blocks & cardboard to make a ramp in the riverbed and even cooler it's still there! the white 80 by some street art also.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 20, 2021)

You have got some killer bikes MRG !!!!!!!! , THANKS FOR SHARING! !!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 21, 2021)

Schwinn heavy duty 1978


----------



## ozzie (Sep 23, 2021)

Cool to come across street art with your name on it.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 23, 2021)

A few really cool pictures too share , thanks for looking CABERS !!!!!!!!
53 RAT PHANTOM


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 25, 2021)

Morning ride 1961 Schwinn Streamliner



Afternoon ride 1981


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 26, 2021)

Cruising Oceanside SoCal Schwinn 1981


----------



## ozzie (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2021)

Back wall of Buoy Brewery.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2021)

Bush art:


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2021)

1956 Black Phantom custom rat rod


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2021)

DX around Orange


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2021)

Tempe Vet Clinic wall.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2021)

Cruising 1976 Schwinn Junior Stingray


----------



## WausauBiker (Oct 11, 2021)

These photos are absolutely fabulous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 14, 2021)

Came across this street art on yesterday’s ride through town.


Burke & Wills, Australia’s most famous explorers.




Melbourne personalities





Ned Kelly, notorious Aussie bushranger and outlaw in his signature steel bulletproof suit of armour


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2021)

A lot of in teresting stuff around the Space Center!


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 22, 2021)

1961 streamliner


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2021)

Some Halloween street art.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Grapevine Texas


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Grapevine Texas


----------



## COB (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2021)

Trail art


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Yesterday afternoon's sun was just right.😎


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2021)

Elgin downtown.


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2021)

DX EX over at Liberty park.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2021)

Mark’s bike from another angle.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 21, 2021)

From my ride this morning...

On-One The Gimp, on 24"ers


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 30, 2021)

1978


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ian (Feb 19, 2022)

New found mural on the Riverwalk.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 19, 2022)

Entrance to Historic Luna Park.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 20, 2022)

_HOLA TO ALL "THE TRIBE OF CABERS" ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDERS! SCHWIN
PREWAR CYCLE TRUCK, IN FRONT OF OUR OLDEST BUILDING, BUILT 1882,OPEN
IN 1883, AS FIRST PARQUE DE BOMBAS" " FIREHOUSE" AND BECAME A MUSEUM IN 1990, IN THE PONCE,PR CITY! ENJOY IT!_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 20, 2022)

The red ct, in front of some street art😷😎😜👀🌜


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 23, 2022)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> The red ct, in front of some street art😷😎😜👀🌜
> 
> View attachment 1574429
> 
> View attachment 1574430



Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures of the island I miss it born and race Rio piedras, Carolina P.R


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 23, 2022)

Santa Monica ,Venice Beach


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 25, 2022)

55 spitfire heavyweight balloon tires


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2022)

38 Henderson out around Cerritos JC.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 4, 2022)

Wall on the Ukrainian Co-op where I live will take a shot of the whole building and show it here sometime .
The whole building is covered in Murals by one artist


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 10, 2022)

After looking at mrg's post thought I would add this pic of a buffalo by local artist .


----------



## Miq (Mar 13, 2022)

Downtown Phoenix street art ride today.  Cruised around the alleys and cross streets admiring the work.


----------



## Miq (Mar 13, 2022)

Some of these I’ve posted before, but they’re still cool!


----------



## Miq (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 4, 2022)

SoCal OC Balboa Island 1978 HD 😎


----------



## Shellygasser (Apr 5, 2022)

At Balboa Island and ran into the Duke


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2022)

79 Spitfire 5 around town, LA & OC.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## COB (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2022)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1603713




Nice one! Where is this at?


----------



## Gully (Apr 9, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1601879
> View attachment 1601880




Awesome!  That second photo is well done!


----------



## Miq (Apr 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nice one! Where is this at?



Hardy Drive south of 5th Street on the Hardy Yard Building at Jaycee Park.  The mural is over 150 feet long so there a lot more to it.  Lauren Lee 2015.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 16, 2022)

1960  Schwinn Corvette custom  🏁


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## COB (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Temecula cruising 1956 phantom


----------



## Rat Rod (May 7, 2022)

SoCal lake Elsinore 55 spitfire BFG


----------



## ian (May 7, 2022)

'28 Colson in Clatskanie Oregon first pic.
Second pic'35 Colson.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 28, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2022)

Not a mural, but the latest sculpture to occupy the vacant spot on the Fourth Plinth in Trafalgar Square,  London.
Heather Phillipson's "The End", weighing 9 tonnes, featuring a giant swirl of cherry-topped whipped cream, a fly and a drone transmitting a live video stream of the Square to a dedicated website; this video now features me riding this bike, several times, on Sunday 29th. May.....




...Nelson's Column in the background.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 31, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1624209



That is epic Hammerhead!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

Shelby Traveler hangin' with a Chinook Salmon.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 19, 2022)

JESUCRISTO  🙏  🙌  ❤️  🙏
Thanks For Let Me Enjoy My FAMILY MIS!  FRIENDS +++++ D....Bikes!!!

Solo Gracias Dios Padre Todopoderoso!!!
GRAAAAACIIIIIAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!











BTW......HEY DON'T BE LIKE...
😖😤😖😤🤮🤮🤮😬😖😤


BE HAPPY ENYOY THIS BEAUTIFUL LIFE.

IT'S JUST OOOOOOONEEEEEE....
VAMOS,VAMOS,VAAAAAMOOOSSSS.

😅🤩😆😜🙌👏👏👏🤝👍✌️
😅😁🤣😁🤣😅😁😁😁😁

NOOOO😖😤🤢🤮😤NOOOO



SIIIII!!🤝✌️🤝✌️😁😃😅😅SIIII!!!

WELL,... UNTIL I ENJOY.....AAAHHII LUUULYYY


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2022)

...so in there...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 19, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1648881
> ...so in there...



👏👏👏👏🥰✌️🤝🙌✌️👏


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (Jun 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1648932



Nice!  We'll be at the Blind Willie festival in September.  Solid lineup this year!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Nice!  We'll be at the Blind Willie festival in September.  Solid lineup this year!



If you find time please stop by! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2022)

38 Henderson


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2022)

I finally managed to get a shot of this wonderful carved stone sculpture in a terraced cottage front garden in Crowmarsh Gifford near Wallingford. 
Normally there are always cars parked in the bay in front and it's obscured.....








...beautiful work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jul 25, 2022)

For Monday Murals, I'll start with this.  My wife and I rode to our downtown to run an errand. Want to share this awesome giant mural, and I believe the tallest in the city at 15 stories high. It’s one of my favorites here in Sacramento.













A short video:





About the mural:








						Johnny Cash Mural
					

This 15-story mural celebrates the 50th anniversary of the musician's iconic "At Folsom Prison" album.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## mrg (Jul 26, 2022)

Hiawatha running with the horses!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

This is not me, not my bike, & not my video...but my friend on his lunch break in London. I would love to ride around & check out the art!









						Video - Pinkbike
					






					www.pinkbike.com
				




Wow!
He said it was cool to post & show CABErs


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 29, 2022)

Niagara





[A



TTACH=full]1671623[/ATTACH]


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2022)

Sticker street art at the top of this sign:


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 14, 2022)

OC SoCal Huntington Beach 2022


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Aug 15, 2022)

For Mural Monday’s. This taken yesterday morning, Sacramento downtown.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 21, 2022)

♥️Long  Beach  California  1978  HD


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 5, 2022)

Good times cruising 1979 spitfire


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2022)

41 ACE in the LBC!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Calvia,  Mallorca, Espana.....


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2022)

58 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## SKPC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 27, 2022)

HOLA "to all the cabers" in may back,from the postal office; I stop to take this pics,to share whit all; from Puerto Rico*!*


----------



## tryder (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Oct 2, 2022)

Tempe AZ street art


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2022)

Huntington Beach Hollywood 1980


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 10, 2022)

*Newport Beach California *


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 10, 2022)

HOLA; "to the group of cabers" from PR!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 14, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1710133
> *Newport Beach California *



Hola to "the cabers" nice & funny,Mr.pulpo, grabbing all the food*!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 20, 2022)

My best old Shelby.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

For Mural Mondays.  Boyhood idol growing up.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 21, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> For Mural Mondays.  Boyhood idol growing up.
> 
> View attachment 1736880
> 
> View attachment 1736881



Killer bike! 😍


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Killer bike! 😍



Thanks @Lonestar. “Cochina” rides so smooth, one of my favorites.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

Graffiti..


----------



## ian (Nov 29, 2022)

Raymond Carver, the most famous Clatskanian.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2022)

In Rome Italy:


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1736960



*Great Tiki rider shot ... love it Marty*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Jan 2, 2023)

Watched the rolling bubble letter exhibit at the trax today.


----------



## RidinRelics (Sunday at 4:28 AM)

Abandoned lumber mill


----------



## Fonseca927 (Yesterday at 12:07 PM)

Norcal


----------

